

Coffee and tea consumption reduce MRSA risk - booz
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2011-07-coffee-tea-consumption-mrsa.html

======
pasbesoin
I've found the congestion I experience responsive to interventions that
typically treat infection. For example, a prescription for antibiotics for an
unrelated condition.

It's been extremely difficult to get doctors and other medical practitioners
to respond to this information in any useful fashion. The only understanding
of congestion and related symptoms that seems prevalent or understood is one
of "allergic reaction".

